# Moving Motorcycle Photo Help....



## quinlanphotographic (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay,

I have been taking alot of motorcycle photographs lately, and have started a journey into which I want to become a bit more creative with my shooting this particular genre.  I want to do some shots of individuals riding their bikes, both from beside them and in front of them.... perferably while I'm riding my bike   Now I was curious if there was some sort of tripod, or dolly set up that could be used to reduce vibration that meets my camera while I am also traveling, allowing me to use some slower shutter speeds without getting camera shake???  Any ideas???


----------



## Goontz (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't imagine anything reducing that amount of vibration effectively, especially not for anything near "slow" shutter speeds. I think your best bet is going to be whatever you can find or rig up to mount the camera, and a VR (IS, OS, VC, whatever you want to call it) lens. You might look into the camera mounts that attach to the gas cap as one option.


----------



## jeph (Feb 19, 2010)

I would imagine that, unless you are a passenger, taking pics from a bike would end in bad news.


----------



## R6_Dude (Feb 19, 2010)

I do not see how this is possible.  Riding with one hand is ok, but in order to properly use a dslr pic, you'll need too. 

Also, if you rig something on your bike, you'll just be taking random shots.  It'll be cool if you can pull it off though!


----------



## manicmike (Feb 19, 2010)

A Gorillapod might be your best bet. But I'm not sure you'd be able to get the camera still enough for a good picture even with IS.

You'd probably have to set up the gorillapod with a wireless shutter release and mount your flash. The thing is I wouldn't take it going very fast.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 19, 2010)

You'll need a pickup truck or a convertible, a driver and a VR or IS lens.

If you try this while operating a motorcycle you'll need either a hospital or a morgue.

There are a lot of good reasons to die but photography is not one of them.


----------



## verticalization (Feb 20, 2010)

Not to cause controversy, but.. i've taken photos from the bike before.. you dont need two hands to do it, and theres honestly nothing wrong with taking one hand off the grip to do it.  as long as you're not in traffic, or in the twisties.. its totally possible.  

a lens with IR/VR is kindof needed, but not a requirement.. I keep my camera in my tankbag.. and pull it out with my left hand, holding it kindof backward, around the lens.. which allows me to use the shutter button..  the key however, is being able to compose your shot without taking your eyes off the road.  if you cant do that, dont try.  I also wouldnt suggest this if you're a relatively new rider..

heres one of the few i've taken.. i'd suggest a lens wider than 28mm also


----------



## SMC.PhotoMedia (Feb 21, 2010)

If you are looking for a mount check out this one. Power Stands - Mantis Universal Accessory Mounting System*::*Video Cameras & Mounts*::*Accessories*::*The Helmet Center. I used this one when I was filmimg my race day. here is an example of what it can do with video. YouTube - 636Productions's Channel
I am sure you can adapt it to fit a dslr
http://www.youtube.com/user/636Productions#p/a/u/1/uv8edZiaX_c


----------



## 250Gimp (Feb 21, 2010)

Your safest bet would be slow speed shots on foot!

I have shot with a P&S from a bike, and I find it a pain!

If you use a slow shutter speed with panning and a rider moving just above walking/jogging speed you can get a nice blurred effect and both rider and photog are safe!

Cheers


----------



## TDM850 (Feb 23, 2010)

As a photographer and a motorcyclist I strongly advise against shooting from your bike.
Something will suffer, your riding, your photography, or you..

I thought pick up truck originally (but there are legal issues in having a passenger in the bed) so I would agree with the above suggestion to shoot from a convertible, preferably with the top *down*.

With someone else doing the driving you will be able to concentrate on composition.
Use a setting that allows a shutter speed of 1/250th at a minimum since a blurred pic is not much use in motorcycle photography.

HTH, Thomas (Yamaha TDM850D and Nikon D500 DSLR)


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 23, 2010)

TDM850 said:


> I thought pick up truck originally (but there are legal issues in having a passenger in the bed)


 
Depending on where you live. It's perfectly have passengers in the bed of a truck on certain roads around here.

But no offense to the guy saying it's not hard to shoot and ride; the picture you posted sucks. I mean, the rider himself is barely even in the frame, let alone most of the bike.


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 23, 2010)

verticalization said:


> Not to cause controversy, but.. i've taken photos from the bike before.. you dont need two hands to do it, and theres honestly nothing wrong with taking one hand off the grip to do it. as long as you're not in traffic, or in the twisties.. its totally possible.


 
As another motorcyclist....   Are you out of your mind??  Nothing Wrong??
I'd love to tell you what I _really_ think, but I'm not looking at getting banned....


To the OP, even if you figure out an effective way to attach a rig to your bike, you then have the challenges of composition and vibration.  I would difinitely agree with others here of being a rider in another vehicle for this venture.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 23, 2010)

Taking one or both hands off the bars really isn't that big of an issue.  Taking your eyes off what's in front of you is a huge issue.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 24, 2010)

bentcountershaft said:


> Taking one or both hands off the bars really isn't that big of an issue. Taking your eyes off what's in front of you is a huge issue.


 
And this is the real issue. What's one of the most basic things they teach in the MSF? You go where you look. Why do you think they try and pound it through your head at the MSF course and any beginner track days that you're supposed to look through the turn and not watch the bike infront of you.

I've seen plenty of people go down because of target fixation.


----------



## verticalization (Feb 24, 2010)

To village idiot, i know my img sucks, it was just a simple example that you can shoot from the motorcycle..

To the other guy who wants to tell me whats on his mind, I understand how you feel, and like i said.. i DIDNT want to cause controversy, it's not going to change my thoughts on shooting from the motorcycle.

To the OP.. i'd suggest checking out this thread..
! may be going to hell in a bucket, - ADVrider
He shoots a 5D from his motorcycle, and.. the results are phenomenal


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 24, 2010)

And in more than one shot, he's left of the center.


----------



## will_antill (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there ive been wondering a lot into how moving motorbike shots are done, i have found out cars use mounts and then are photoshoped out, also the cars are not being driven but pushed and have an exposure of anywere from 1 to 20 seconds but as they move so slowly there is a lot of blur and the car is crisp. 

but is this the case for motorbikes, has anyone seen the new r1 photo from yamaha on the back of there new bike catalog, does anyone know how these sorts of moving shots are done, from another bike, car or a mount? 

i want to find out how to achieve a shot that is blurred in the background but the bike and rider is sharp, and to do it without extensive photoshoping. does any one know how these sorts of photos you see in fast bikes etc are done? if the use lighting also.


----------



## David Hicks (Mar 24, 2010)

http://elsmar.com/pdf_files/Weird Pictures/Car motorcycle wreck.jpg

dont **** around while you drive.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 24, 2010)

verticalization said:


> To village idiot, i know my img sucks, it was just a simple example that you can shoot from the motorcycle..
> 
> To the other guy who wants to tell me whats on his mind, I understand how you feel, and like i said.. i DIDNT want to cause controversy, it's not going to change my thoughts on shooting from the motorcycle.
> 
> ...




Nothing special about those, i would shoot from the back of a truck, or i would find a sharp corner and get in closer than this with a wide angle lens an pan the shot http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Cadwell-BSB-Practise/Image00032/188042970_FY3CW-L.jpg
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Cadwell-BSB-Practise/Image00004/188061368_mXdTz-L.jpg


----------



## RyanLilly (Mar 26, 2010)

You can absolutely shoot with both hands from a moving motorcycle, if you are the passenger. This is a very common method for photographing Bicycle races. You also don't need to be moving very fast to get the feeling of a lot of speed in your photos. Other than that, Convertibles Jeeps with the tops off, and trucks would work. Obviously use discretion, but all of those could work pretty well. A monopod and remote shutter release could get you come close to the ground shots, you just have to rotate the images in post.


----------



## icassell (Mar 26, 2010)

TDM850 said:


> I thought pick up truck originally (but there are legal issues in having a passenger in the bed) so I would agree with the above suggestion to shoot from a convertible, preferably with the top *down*.



Cargo area laws


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Mar 26, 2010)

get a couple of monfrotto clamps and arms and a wide angle lens. At roughly 1/60th and going slow ( 10-15MPH ) you could probably get a nice background blur.

Check this article out I read recently. The pic is pretty sweet too.

How To Photograph Moving Vehicles | Photography - PopPhoto.com Offers Camera Reviews and Exclusive Photo Tips


----------

